# Need help with trailer part...



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I have round black foam "wrap" on breast bars in my trailer. One was cut, so I'm trying to find a replacement, but can't find the name of it... How is it called??


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

Go to your hardware store and pick up some pipe insulation. They make sticks about 6' long. You might also find rolls of 2-3" foam tape that you will just wrap the pole with. I'd make a cover for it to make it last longer.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Good point! Probably will be cheaper too.  Thank you!


----------

